# [GBA]PS1 Emulation Project



## Vipera (Mar 31, 2015)

*PLEASE ABSTAIN FROM ASKING IF THIS IS A JOKE OR NOT. THIS IS NOT EoF!*

For the past few months, I've been working on a way to implement a PS1 emulator into a Game Boy Advance. And, guess what? I (half) did it!

I know this is a questionable claim to do, but I will try to answer as many questions as possible.



So, the first question everybody might ask is "How the f**k did you do it? The PS1 has a much more powerful CPU than the GBA and a lot more RAM!". Truth is, I did and I did not emulate the machine. I was able to get the european bios (which runs smoother than the american one) working in order to play games with low profiles. Then I took out just enough so the GBA could barely make it. PLEASE NOTE: I have to manually tweak every single game before converting it into a .gba file playable on your Game Boy Advance. This is due to the high amount of work I have to do behind the scenes. I am not a developer, don't judge. The only working game so far is Kula World (also known as Roll Away in America). I know this is a full 3D game, but believe it or not, it is also the easiest to emulate!

The second question is probably "How the f**k are we going to play PS1 games with 4 less buttons??". I have tweaked Kula World so you can play with the GBA just fine. B is jump and A + R/L tweaks the camera angle. I know this is going to be difficult with more advanced games, but for now all I care about is to increase the speed of the games I can emulate.

The third question, or probably the first, is "is this a joke?", which I've already answered at the very beginning of this topic, so hush.


*REQUIREMENTS:*

- Slot-2 Supercard (preferibly Mini-SD. Haven't tested the others yet)
- Supercard Patcher
- Game Boy Advance
- Micro SD (no less than 2GB)


*FAQ:*

Q_ I don't have a flashcard. Can I just use an emulator?
A_ You can try it out, but I built the emulator around my Supercard. I haven't tested it on any emulator yet.

Q_ A Supercard? That thing is slow as hell! Will I still be alive to play when it finally loads?
A_ After trimming the iso and tweaking the game and emu and cutting down to a much less powerful device, I have reduced the space to less than 30MB.

Q_ Pics or didn't happen!
A_ Wha...? This is not a question! Oh well, all right.

*SCREENSHOTS BELOW*



Spoiler



















 
Q_ The game looks tiny!
A_ You can increase the screen size, but I have yet to implement it. As I previously stated, I am not a developer and I have to find a way to do it without the (already difficult) emulation getting screwed.

Q_ Speaking of emulation, how well does Kula World perform?
A_ It works incredibly well! No slowdowns at all. The only problem is that it loops the first world, even if the whole game is in there. I might fix this in the future.

Q_ I don't believe you shrinked the game from a CD rom to a <30mb ROM. It's just impossible!
A_ I had to cut down the music, allowing just one. That was the heaviest part of the game, not the game itself.

Q_ I would like to help you with your project
A_ Send me a PM

Q_ I would like to donate
A_ Sorry, but I did this for fun, not for revenue.

Q_ A download link? Isn't this illegal?
A_ Truth is, I have tweaked and re-done the game SO MUCH that it might as well be my creation. There are HUNDREDS of lines written for this emulator to work, and I spent way too much time on this to not share it with you guys.* I have already talked with someone from the staff and he told me this is ok*, so don't even bother. The BIOS used is similar, but not the same as the original PAL PS1.

Q_ Will you be releasing more games? Can I request them?
A_ I will try my best to convert other games for the system, but I won't accept any requests. The next game I want to port is Rick Dangerous, because it's as low profile as Roll Away and it might actually work.

Q_ Is this a joke?
A_ F**k off.



*KNOWN ISSUES (Kula World / Roll Away):*

- Screen is too tiny
- One song only
- It loops after world 1


*CHANGELOG*

0.1 Hello world!


*DOWNLOAD LINKS*

0.1 [Kula World] http://filetrip.net/dl?AukXGMcxLM



Please leave a comment if you enjoyed the game!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 31, 2015)

WOW! I'm impressed how fluid it runs! 

How did you do that?!
Amazing! Please port to 3ds


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 31, 2015)

Gonna try this once I get a chance, but WOW, I'm impressed  great work mate


----------



## FR0ZN (Mar 31, 2015)

Is this a joke?

j/k, does anybody have a video? Would like to see this running.


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 31, 2015)

April fools.


----------



## spinal_cord (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't know what the date is over there, but it's still March 31 here. This smells dodgy.


- edit - 
Nice :-) I like it.


----------



## bobmcjr (Mar 31, 2015)

I think the video compression is actually the impressive thing here.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 31, 2015)

iCEQB said:


> Is this a joke?
> 
> j/k, does anybody have a video? Would like to see this running.


See how shitty the photos are? That's because I have a shitty phone. If anybody wants to make a gameplay video, be my guest. Or wait until I get a proper recorder


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Mar 31, 2015)

Works without problems on EZ-Flash IV Lite Deluxe. But it's pretty large :/


----------



## Rinnegatamante (Mar 31, 2015)

Please staffers remove this shit. PS1 emualtion will never be possible on GBA. April fools or a simple video player for GBA with a video of Kula World.


----------



## FR0ZN (Mar 31, 2015)

Vipera said:


> See how shitty the photos are? That's because I have a shitty phone. If anybody wants to make a gameplay video, be my guest. Or wait until I get a proper recorder


 
nvm, just tried it myself ... but I'm stuck at the intro, please fix that.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 31, 2015)

Rinnegatamante said:


> Please staffers remove this shit. PS1 emualtion will never be possible on GBA. April fools or a simple video player for GBA with a video of Kula World.


 
Lol ^


It's April Fools. Playing them wouldn't even be possible, much less emulate.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 31, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Lol ^
> 
> 
> It's April Fools. Playing them wouldn't even be possible, much less emulate.


Theoretically, you can emulate anything on anything. It would run so slow that it would appear to be hung though


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 31, 2015)

Guys, it's not April Fools Day in any part of the world yet. You don't have to be so paranoid about everything being a joke.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 31, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Guys, it's not April Fools Day in any part of the world yet. You don't have to be so paranoid about everything being a joke.


You don't say...


----------



## joepassive (Apr 1, 2015)

So even though this is 1st of april now. i tried. WORKS.
omg...


----------



## jonthedit (Apr 1, 2015)

Woah Vipera nice job! I did not know you could code!
No seriously, I did not expect you to actually implement the restart of the "game" 
 Props to you unless you just copied  this.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2015)

Vipera, I'm sorry we can't front page this project at the moment. It's a matter of bad timing.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2015)

darnnnn, 

Just checked it out. All these people calling bs are missing out. This is pretty sick man! Props! Must have taken quite awhile to figure out how to make this


----------



## Vipera (Apr 1, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Vipera, I'm sorry we can't front page this project at the moment. It's a matter of bad timing.


That sucks D: but I'm receiving lots of feedback anyway, so no problem!


----------



## RCJayce (Apr 1, 2015)

Wait, this is real? GG Vipera


----------



## Vipera (Apr 1, 2015)

RCJayce said:


> Wait, this is real? GG Vipera


You had doubts? 

By the way, please remember to tell me what flashcard/emulator you are using and if there are any more issues! The more feedback, the better.


----------



## Vipera (Apr 2, 2015)

I found the time to make a gameplay video on a REAL Game Boy Micro! Sorry about the quality, my phone sucks.

*Hardware used:*

- Game Boy Micro
- Supercard Mini SD
- 2GB Micro SD + Mini SD Adapter
- Latest Supercard Mini SD firmware


*GAMEPLAY VIDEO:*

http://filetrip.net/view?DjYFWn3Hqv




Spoiler



* APRIL FOOLS! *


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 2, 2015)

You typed up a big long first post just as april fools? Real dedication   lol

EDIT: Oh and btw


Spoiler


----------



## Vipera (Apr 2, 2015)

The thread used to be in General Gaming Discussion. It's not April 1st anymore, so it has been moved, obviously.


----------



## migles (Apr 2, 2015)

omg.. i actually believed you managed to port a single game to gba

i didnt knew the game and didn't bothered to check it, but i thought it was a 2d plataformer, or a really simple game...  didn't knew it was in 3d...

i also believed the part of removing the music and made it as tiny as 32 MB...

the removed pictures made it super special.. i blamed the imageshack shity service for the lack of pictures...

this was posted on 31th at my timezone, i didnt thought it could be a april fools prank..

the prank was sucessfull manly because i didnt bothered knowing how that game i never seen before looked like..


----------



## Vipera (Apr 2, 2015)

I gave out hints pretty much anywhere. First by never saying "this is not a joke", then by choosing a game called "ROLL away" ("Kula World" is the european title), then by suggesting that the next game would be "Rick Dangerous". Then the fact that there was just one song, one world... you had to actually play the ROM


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 2, 2015)

Next, lets make an Xbox One emulator for the NES.


----------



## jonthedit (Apr 2, 2015)

So did u put a video player homebrew in the ROM or how did you convert the video to play? [it works]


----------



## migles (Apr 2, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> So did u put a video player homebrew in the ROM or how did you convert the video to play? [it works]


 
maybe converted to gameboy video format? gameboy had cartridge movies


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 2, 2015)

> The next game I want to port is *Rick* Dangerous, because it's as low profile as *Roll* Away and it might actually work.


Oh, nice one, I'm not sure anyone actually noticed that  that was veeeery sneaky!


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 2, 2015)

I put it on my GBA, and now I'm too lazy go take it off. GG, you win


----------



## Vipera (Apr 3, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> So did u put a video player homebrew in the ROM or how did you convert the video to play? [it works]


I used Movie Maker to put the two videos together and then used the Avi to GBA converter to turn the video into a .gba game.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 5, 2015)

Vipera said:


> I used Movie Maker to put the two videos together and then used the Avi to GBA converter to turn the video into a .gba game.


gg


----------

